# Flip Flop + Led



## leito666 (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola, saludos a todos, primera vez que me encuentro con el foro.

Lo que quiero hacer es ubicar un LED dentro del gabinete de la PC, y cuando la prendo el LED tambien se prenderia. Luego mediante un boton lo puedo apagar al LED o volver a prender. Y suponiendo que lo dejo apagado, si apago luego la maquina, al volver a prenderla el led se tiene que prender.

A ver si más o menos voy bien, lo que habia pensando es en conectar un flip flop T. Con la entrada T siempre a 1 lógico. Y luego el boton de prendido/apagado del LED a la entrada de CLK.
Otra cosa quizas lo mejor seria tomar la salida ¬Q, ya que inicialmente me deberia estar dando un 1 logico para prender el LED (esto es cuando prendo la PC).

Esta mas o menos bien esto? Que componente deberia de pedir en una casa de electronica? Directamente le pido un flip flop T? O hay algun integrado, que tenga varios de estos FF?

Un inconveniente que le noto a este circuito, es que tendria que darle 2 veces al boton de prendido/apagado para generar el pulso de reloj que me modifica la salida ¬Q.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## Apollo (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola leito666:

El circuito que te dejo es muy sencillo, y aprovecha un pequeño detalle, la fuente de la PC se apaga, por lo que lo puedes alimentar con un voltaje switcheado (+5 o +12V).

No puedes compra en la tienda un FF tipo "T" o "Toggle", ya que no es un integrado, es un circuito que puede hacerse sobre un FF tipo "D" o uno tipo "J, K".

El principio básico del circuito es que el led siempre va a funcionar al encender la fuente (Ya que el FF siempre va a estar en un estado inicial conocido, y en caso de ser muy inestable, se puede forzar al circuito a tener un valor inicial pre-establecido)

En la simulación, la entrada no inversa (Q) siempre está en un nivel bajo al conectar la corriente (Aunque la teoría dice que debería ser al revés, sólo es cuestión de que revises en que estado se encuentran las entradas al recibir la corriente el integrado).

Una vez alimentado el FF el pulsador te sirve para hacer la función de "Toggle",  deesta manera no importa si lo habías dejado apagado, al recibir la corriente el FF siempre va a encender el led.

Además el circuito no utiliza el pulsador de encendido de la PC, evitando con esto el riesgo de quemar la motherboard en caso de sobrecarga o falla del integrado.

Te dejo una imagen con los dos ejemplos.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## leito666 (Ago 26, 2007)

Buenisimo! Mil gracias. Veo que mas o menos iba por buen camino. 
Gracias por los circuitos, en la semana lo armo en el protoboard y te cuento.


----------

